

JVM issue: concurrency is affected by changing the date of the system - krg
http://bbossola.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/jvm-issue-concurrency-is-affected-by-changing-the-date-of-the-system/

======
kschneid
This is the associated concurrency-interest thread:
[http://markmail.org/message/uo3esmzdqdtdqauv](http://markmail.org/message/uo3esmzdqdtdqauv)

